# Knoxville, TN EMT IV



## jlang23 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey I am moving back to Knoxville this summer. I currently have  a NREMT Basic certification. I am hoping to get my IV certification for tennesee this summer. I was wondering if anyone knew of any schools that do IV training beside Roane State. 
Also I was wondering if anyone knew of some other companies or counties to work with around Knoxville beside Rural Metro 
Thanks, Can't wait to move back to Knoxville


----------



## medicRob (Feb 27, 2011)

http://health.state.tn.us/EMS/personnellicensure.htm

Click the "Approved Institutions" tab to get a list of ALL EMT-IV and Paramedic programs in TN.


----------



## ChorusD (Mar 1, 2011)

You could try to go to work for Pro Med, ICare, or Lifeguard or you could try to work for Anderson County EMS which is pretty close to Knoxville.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 1, 2011)

There are several county agencies around. As far as just getting a job, I know Walden Security is hiring EMT-IV's to work at the steel mill in Knoxville as EMT/Security Officers. I work at another mill for a different company in a surrounding county.


----------

